# this years holiday advice needed



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi guys been dreaming of our holiday this year, we have decided on Italy, I want to visit the following places Florence, Rome, Pompeii and Pisa. Possibly in that order.

We have about 4 weeks to do this and will leave late June early July. Susan gets very twitchy going through the long tunnels in Switzerland, so I was thinking France-Italy there and Austria-Germany for the return.

I never feel like I am on holiday until I get there, so it will be a straight drive to either Florence or Pisa then into holiday mode.

Thinking “Camping Roma” for visiting Rome there’s a bus stop outside. Or maybe something near Ostia, but access to public transport is a must, no way are we driving around Rome. (Actually Susan does all the car driving abroad ï�Š )

Nuke has posted about a campsite just across the river in Florence, Camping Michelangelo he’s says it’s not suitable for 30’ RV’s but we will take a chance.

Anybody know what campsites are around Pompeii? At 150 miles from Rome it seems to far to base ourselves there and drive to Pompeii in the micra I don’t intend to book anywhere, just wing it.

And another site for Pisa is needed, not keen on the Pisa Sosta, no problem staying in them overnight, but not to leave the van all day.

Sites must be big with plenty of nightlife (taking 20 year old daughter) or close to nightlife and we mustn’t forget the shoppinggggggg. Anybody know of any sites anywhere on my route within walking distance of a real touristy spot, they can shop I can chill by the van for a few days.

Olley


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*This tears holiday advice - Italy*

 
Hi Olley, glad to hear you're going to do an Italian job this year.
For a start, your choice of camping Roma for Rome is a good one. Wouldn't be bothered trying anything else for Rome. A bus stop right outside with a choice of numerous routes into the city or to metro stations, across the nearby footbridge a good supermarket and shopping centre. On site plenty for your daughter as the site has a young cosmopolitan clientele too, with on site pool and convivial bar/pizzeria/restaurant :
Camping Village Roma
Via Aurelia 381
00165 Roma
phone +39 06 6623018
www.evacanze.it
N.B. when phoning Italian numbers you must always leave the full local dialling code in.

For Florence, the Camping Michelangelo is suberbly placed just across the river from the Ponte Vecchio, near the panoramic Piazzale Michelangelo, and with bus stops right outside. Again a convivial cosmpolitan young clientele as well, and on site bar/pizzeria etc.
HOWEVER, I have to agree that a 30ft. motorhome might find it a bit of a squeeze. It is all on a fairly steep slope, and with my 7m. Chausson can only just squeeze onto some of the pitches. 
Camping Michelangelo
Viale Michelangelo 80
Firenze
phone +39 055 6811977
www.evacanze.it
other possibilities in Florence:
Camping Internazionale
Via S.Cristofano 2
50029 Bottai-Tavarnuzze(FI)
phone +39 055 2374704
www.florencecamping.com
or
Camping Il Poggetto
Via Il Poggetto 143
50010 Troghi-Firenze
phone +39 055 8307323
www.campingilpoggetto.com
for PISA
Camping Torre Pendente
Via delle Cascine 86
56122 Pisa
phone +39 050 561704
www.campingtorrependente.it

for POMPEI
your best bet is
Camping Spartacus
Via Plinio 127
80045 Pompei
phone +39 081 5369519
web??
this site is on your left almost as soon as you leave the A3 Naples - Pompei - Salerno autostrada, at the POMPEI OVEST exit.
It is just across the road from the main entrance to the excavations site, and only a short walk to the VILLA DEI MISTERI Circumvesuviana train station. From Villa dei Misteri trains run frequently to Sorrento (for shopping/night life/touristy bits) or to Naples (well worth a visit) and Ercolano(also well worth a visit)
Taking the train to Sorrento - about a 30 min. trip - will also give you access to buses along the Amalfi drive, and ferries to Capri and Ischia.
Hope you enjoy, 
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi Olley,

PISA
There is an excellent free parking area for campers in Pisa within a ten
minute walk of the Leaning Tower.

Own toilet facilities are required but water and tank emptying points are
available. It is a large level tarmac area behind the Tamoil filling
station/Tourist coach park.

We stayed for two nights with about nine other campers and it was very quiet

There is another camper parking area close to the city wall but it's very
scruffy and gets crowded.

Directions.

North of Pisa on Via Aurelia SS 1 at KM 336 traffic lights turn left if
coming from the north and turn right if coming from the south. After exiting underpass at traffic lights turn left into Via Pietrasantina. Enter
underpass and site is on the right behind Tamoil filling station about 200
metres after exiting underpass. Entrance to site is immediately before the
filling station.

Here's a couple of pics of the sosta.



















Enjoy your holi8day.

Don


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

feel sorry for you Olley, our hols start the second we turn the ignition key [well almost] unless we've got to drive down the M1 :roll:

have a good one, whenever it begins

8)


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

hi eddied thanks for the detailed reply. Camping sparticus sounds ideal for pompeii and I will stick with roma.

Bad news about Michelangelo, if you had trouble, at 10' longer it sounds like a no no, whats car parking like in florence? we will possibly be towing the micra, but as far as possible I was hoping to walk/bus

Hi Don Sostas are no good if we are leaving the van all day, wife will worry about it being robbed, so its got to be a site for pisa.

Hi twooks know what you mean   I feel the same going to the shows, just drive down the road and it feels like your on holiday. But going abroad always feels different, I suppose its the distances involved, Pompeii is not far of 1300miles from my front door.

Thanks Olley


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Italy*

Hi Olley

You might not fancy this but here goes......

Lake Trasimeno - roughly mid point between Florence and Rome. Easy access to train station and cheap fares on high speed services to Rome and so on.

Of course, you could come to Garda!

Sounds like a fabulous trip you have planned.

Russell


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Russell could make Garda on the return, then maybe up to innsbruck for the return through Austria-germany.

Olley


----------



## LPDrifter (Aug 17, 2005)

olley said:


> .........................
> I never feel like I am on holiday until I get there, so it will be a straight drive to either Florence or Pisa then into holiday mode.
> 
> ...................
> Olley


Hi Olley, can't give you specific help you asked for on campsites... but was struck by the notion that the holiday doesn't start until you get to the destination.. When we used to go camping in the tent, and no doubt when we finally get away in our new MH, the holiday starts as soon as we leave the house.

We always used to treat the getting there as a kind of tour, in which we would think carefully about where to stop and and what attractions we might stop off and look at during our trip there, and back of course.

But here's wishing you a good holiday in Italy.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*This years holiday advice - Italy*

 
Hi Olley, parking in Florence, like any big Ialian city, is a bit dicey, plenty of parking places, but spaces always seem to be taken. With a micro car tho' would have thought you would find a space somewhere. NB that the alternative sites I mentioned for Florence do have bus routes into the city.

Russell,
Lake Trasimeno is a lovely spot in its own right, but not too sure about its convenience as a starting point to visit Rome or Florence?
Passignano sul Trasimeno does have some good campsites and also a free of charge sosta on the lakeside.

As a staging post on the main rail link to Florence or Rome, and only 2 mins. from the station, can reccomend:
Area Attrezzata Renzo Battistelli
Piazza della Pace
Strada della Direttissima
05019 Orvieto
exit A1 main Autostrada: Orvieto.
phone +39 0763300161
hard standings with EHU, and small but clean and tidy toilet/shower/service block. full camper service facilties. suitable for RV's.
Near funicular up to medieval centre of old Orvieto.
Approx. 90 mins to Florence by rail, and 60 mins. to Roma.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Hols*

Hi Olley

Bear in mind the Austrian tolls if you do go via Innsbruck. That said, after leaving Innsbruck and heading for Switzerland near to St Margareten, the mileage is not that much.

Russell


----------



## 89358 (May 20, 2005)

We stayed in Camping Pompei as recomended on this Forum last year, it's right next to Camping Spartacus. I would not recommend either unless you are an avid train spotter! Both back onto the railway line with regular trains between 6am and 2am and regular toots when least expected. Space was a bit tight with much toing and froing, even for the Duetto.

If you are taking the car, Camping Pompei is also used for day tripper parking for Pompei ruin visits - we felt quite safe on the site which is across the road from an entrance to the ruins, where the Police patrol, and even drove around the site one night we were there.

The Pompei ants which entered the van last August are still with us, they march across the dashboard still. My wife says in 15 years camping in Italy it was the worst site we have come across. I'm afraid Camping Pompei will not see us back again.

We hope to get to Rome this year, and Eddie's Camping Village Roma suggestion looks a good one.

David


----------



## jackc (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all, we are thinking of heading to Pompeii end of june first two week in July. We shall transit Rosslare -Pembroke -Dover -Calais, Disneyland first stop then onwards. Normally travel through UK overnight arrive Dover 7am so i understand what you mean by holiday only starting when you hit the continent. What is the quickest route to Italy MT Blanc of Frejus or via Ventimglia? Also I have a euromobil 810 with Box on rear aprox 9m in totality would I get into camping spartacus? Have 3 kids 5 ,9, 10, so will need camp sites on route with pool & Waterslide. Not fussy for Rome or Pisa as we shall be in City


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Buona sera Jackc,the quickest way to Italy is Calais - Dunkerque - Lille - Mons - Charleroi - Arlon - Luxembourg - Thionville - Metz - Strasbourg - Basel - Luzern - St. Gothard tunnel - Airolo - Bellinzona - Lugano - Chiasso/Como. and bingo. you are in Italy. The Swiss motorway vignette includes transit of the Gothard Tunnel. If you go Mt. Blanc or Frejus you pay for the tunnels. If you go Menton/Ventimiglia you are going a pretty but long way round. You shouldn't have a problem with your rig at Spartacus. Enjoy your trip
saluti, eddied


----------



## jackc (Feb 18, 2006)

Hi Eddied, thanks for your advice, one quick question, we went through Switzerland up to Zermatt a few years back, camper was under 3.5 tonnes so vignette was aprox €60, is it much more expensive for 4.5 tonne euramobil?
thanks


----------

